# [GRUB2] Installation configuration RAID5/LVM [RESOLU]

## knard

Bonjour,

Je vais bientôt recevoir un nouvel ordinateur sur lequel, j'aimerais installer Gentoo.

J'aimerais faire un RAID5 de 3 HDD de 500 Go avec un VG dessus.

J'ai testé cette config en virtualbox et le lancement de grub2 plante.

J'ai relancé sur le cd d'install gentoo.

Je me rechroot dans l'environnement et lorsque je fais un grub-mkconfig, il me donne un message d'erreur de grub-probe comme quoi il n'arrive pas à déterminer le filesystem.

Hors, la commande

```
grub-probe /boot -t abstraction
```

retourne bien lvmLast edited by knard on Fri May 21, 2010 4:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## knard

Pas d'idées ?

Personne ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *knard wrote:*   

> Pas d'idées ?
> 
> Personne ?

 

LVM n'est pas un FS déjà.

Pour le reste je vois pas trop, donnes nous plus de détails. (ta config LVM)

----------

## Tony Clifton

Je ne crois pas que GRUB2 change quoi que ce soit par rapport au RAID+LVM   :Question:  .

Donc la solution reste toujours : une partoche /boot sans LVM (éventuellement en RAID1 sur les trois disques) + initrd (réalisé avec genkernel) pour booter sur ton LVM en RAID5

----------

## kwenspc

pourtant: http://grub.enbug.org/LVMandRAID

mais je la trouve pas très claire cette doc...

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> Je ne crois pas que GRUB2 change quoi que ce soit par rapport au RAID+LVM   .
> 
> Donc la solution reste toujours : une partoche /boot sans LVM (éventuellement en RAID1 sur les trois disques) + initrd (réalisé avec genkernel) pour booter sur ton LVM en RAID5

 Sisi /boot sur LVM ça marche très bien avec grub2 depuis plus d'un an (c'est ma config), par contre c'est un peu la merde à configurer perso je fait mon grub.cfg à la main puis je lance grub-install en incluant les bons modules, mais y'a un bug dans le svn actuel (différent de celui du topic).

Essaye déjà ça (conf à la main + grub-install) vu que tu ne semble pas concerné par ce bug.

EDIT: ma ligne de commande pour grub-install, j'ai un raid0 via mdadm sur sda1 et sdb1 (partitions de type dos), avec du LVM directement sur md0 :

```
grub-install --modules="biosdisk part_msdos mdraid lvm ext2" /dev/sda
```

Last edited by GentooUser@Clubic on Mon May 17, 2010 10:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

>  *Tony Clifton wrote:*   Je ne crois pas que GRUB2 change quoi que ce soit par rapport au RAID+LVM   .
> 
> Donc la solution reste toujours : une partoche /boot sans LVM (éventuellement en RAID1 sur les trois disques) + initrd (réalisé avec genkernel) pour booter sur ton LVM en RAID5 Sisi /boot sur LVM ça marche très bien avec grub2 depuis plus d'un an (c'est ma config), par contre c'est un peu la merde à configurer perso je fait mon grub.cfg à la main puis je lance grub-install en incluant les bons modules, mais y'a un bug dans le svn actuel (différent de celui du topic).
> 
> Essaye déjà ça (conf à la main + grub-install) vu que tu ne semble pas concerné par ce bug.
> ...

 

Intéressant à savoir, j'essaierai quand il sera stable dans portage  :Wink: .

----------

## knard

Bonsoir,

Désolé pour le temps de réponse ... j'ai eu du mal à installer Gentoo ... 

Maintenant que c'est fait, je m'amuse à configurer mon interface graphique.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Bon, pour résumer.

Je voulais faire un RAID5 avec un VG dessus et tous mes lv en ext4.

Ceci est fait. Le problème que j'avais eu était que je n'avais pas créer mon fichier /etc/default/grub.

Je croyais qu'il était créer à l'installation de GRUB mais non.

Ensuite, quand je redémarrais sur le cd d'installation minimal, je recréais mon RAID5 et je détectais mon VG et mes LV mais à chaque fois, la commande grub-mkconfig me retournais une erreur qui me disais qu'il ne reconnaissais pas le FS de boot.

La raison était simple mais je n'y ai pensé que très tard malheureusement ... je recréais mon RAID5 alors que je devais l'assembler seulement.

Ca a générer pas mal d'erreurs et quand je m'en suis rendu compte, j'ai pu démarrer sur ma gentoo !

Youhou uuu.

Il était temps. 

Voilà, le sujet est résolu !

Merci à vous quand-même ...

Bonne soirée.

----------

